# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Свежая база FOREX/BANK

## Жора Фомин

*Если хотите получать постоянно свежие лиды под своё направление, то добро пожаловать.
Готовы обеспечить абсолютно каждого и любым объёмом.
*
*FOREX:*
-регистрации на брокера
-вебинары
-FOREX обучение
-инвесторы

*Crypto:*
-крипто обучение 
-инвесторы в крипто хайпы
-покупатели входящего курса

*Физ лица:*
-микс городов
-физы с высоким доходом

*Терявшие:*
- Все базы по терявшим на рынках форекса и не только идут в формате ФИО/ТЕЛ/ПОЧТА/ДЕПОЗИТЫ/КОМПАНИЯ

*Все базы указанные выше есть абсолютно по всем странам. РФ/Украина/Казахстан/Латвия/Литва/Эстония/Румыния/Англия/Швеция/Норвегия/Швейцария/ Испания/Италия/Германия/Франция/Австрия/Дания/Австралия/Китай/Сингапур/Новая Зеландия/Малайзия/Индия/Колумбия/Мексика/ОАЭ и много других
*
Банки:
Альфа без карты 
Альфа с картой
Райфайзен
УралСиб
Яндекс
Яндекс мани
Юни кредит
Убрир
УралБанк реконструкции
ТКС банк
Совком
Банк Санк-Петербурга
Киви банк
Открытие
ПочтаБанк
Левобережный

*Безопасное проведение покупки материала можем проводить через гарант сервис.*

*Если у Вас остались вопросы, можно задать их в личные сообщения телеграмм
Мой телеграмм @Mikonos13*

----------


## forexdata

​Горячие лиды для Форекс
Предлагаем вам сотрудничество по направлению лидогенерации

ГЕО - Россия,  Украина, Польша, Европа  коренные / англо / русско говорящие ( страни уточняйте ).

Формат работы

CPL (фиксированная оплата за Лид)
Мы Вам передаем данные целевых лидов отфильтрованных по гео:
1 Имя.
2 Номер телефона.
3 E-mail.

Можем передавать дополнительные поля по согласованию.

У нас Вы получите гарантию качества лидов. В случае попадания в отгрузку некачественного лида - бесплатно делаем замену 

- ЛИД БАЗЫ клиентов  
- Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) 
- Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени ( страны уточняйте )
- Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.

#leads #лиды #лидогенерация #трафик #базы

Телеграмм - @forex_hotleads_database
Почта - forex.data.leads@gmail.com
Skype - live:.cid.4e0f6c97204bcef8

----------

